# Problème d'installation windows sur Mac



## Kella (25 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Étant une nouvelle fille sur Mac, j'ai un soucis en voulant vous demander et j'espère ça ne vous dérange pas.
Je voudrai installer Windows sur mon MacBook Air 2017 avec BootCamp mais ça marche pas malheureusement. J'ai voulu réessayé pourtant pas possible en trouvant ce message:
"
Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.
Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows."

Pouvez vous m'aider à ce problème pour installer Windows, svp !!


----------



## Kella (25 Novembre 2018)

Je vous mets les résultat du 'diskutil list' ici:

```
Last login: Sun Nov 25 18:35:36 on ttys000
pc47:~ kellatran.hq$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         202.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                40.8 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +202.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            57.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 47.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +523.6 MB   disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS RStudio-1.1.463         523.6 MB   disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X86FRE_FR-FR... +3.7 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk4

pc47:~ kellatran.hq$ diskutil list
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour *Kella
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller ; va jusqu'au *list* final our la copier complète) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime les partitions subalternes au *Conteneur apfs* > puis lui récupère l'espace libéré > avant d'afficher le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2018)

Kella a dit:


> /dev/disk3 (disk image):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 0:                            CCCOMA_X86FRE_FR-FR... +3.7 GB     disk3


Ton installation ne peut pas aboutir, ni même démarrer, surtout avec ce type de fichier .iso. Je me répète en permanence, mais il faut impérativement utiliser le fichier .iso officiel de chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...en téléchargeant la version d'avril 2018 et obligatoirement en 64 bits. La version que tu utilises est une version 32 bits et il est impossible d'en faire l'installation.


Kella a dit:


> /dev/disk4 (disk image):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk4


Cette version est en 64 bits, très bien, mais provient du programme Insider qui n'est pas finalisée, il ne faut pas l'utiliser.

Un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...de plus je te conseille de réserver au minimum 55 Go d'espace disque dur.


----------



## Kella (26 Novembre 2018)

Merci à vous pour votre réponse <3
Voici c'est le résultat après votre commande:

```
Last login: Sun Nov 25 20:11:30 on ttys000
pc47:~ kellatran.hq$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         202.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                40.8 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +202.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            57.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 47.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +523.6 MB   disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS RStudio-1.1.463         523.6 MB   disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X86FRE_FR-FR... +3.7 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk4

pc47:~ kellatran.hq$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s4 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s3 OSXRESERVED
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 48 790 437 888 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 790 436 864 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 789 408 768 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: btn: invalid btn_btree.bt_key_count (expected 3398782, actual 3398831)
fsroot tree is invalid
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 201 999 998 976 to 250 790 436 864 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            57.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 47.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +523.6 MB   disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS RStudio-1.1.463         523.6 MB   disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X86FRE_FR-FR... +3.7 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk4

pc47:~ kellatran.hq$
```


----------



## Kella (26 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Kella
> *
> Passe la commande (copier-coller ; va jusqu'au *list* final our la copier complète) :
> 
> ...



désolée, j'ai fait votre commande en vous répondant avant cette réponse


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2018)

Il ne s'est rien passé question partitions. Tu as passé la longue commande ?


----------



## Kella (26 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il ne s'est rien passé question partitions. Tu as passé la longue commande ?



Oui, je l'ai passé à la suite de la dernière ligne de la liste.

```
pc47:~ kellatran.hq$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s4 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s3 OSXRESERVED
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 48 790 437 888 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 790 436 864 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 789 408 768 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: btn: invalid btn_btree.bt_key_count (expected 3398782, actual 3398831)
fsroot tree is invalid
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 201 999 998 976 to 250 790 436 864 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            57.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 47.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +523.6 MB   disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS RStudio-1.1.463         523.6 MB   disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X86FRE_FR-FR... +3.7 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk4

pc47:~ kellatran.hq$
```


----------



## Kella (26 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Ton installation ne peut pas aboutir, ni même démarrer, surtout avec ce type de fichier .iso. Je me répète en permanence, mais il faut impérativement utiliser le fichier .iso officiel de chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...en téléchargeant la version d'avril 2018 et obligatoirement en 64 bits. La version que tu utilises est une version 32 bits et il est impossible d'en faire l'installation.
> 
> Cette version est en 64 bits, très bien, mais provient du programme Insider qui n'est pas finalisée, il ne faut pas l'utiliser.
> 
> Un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...de plus je te conseille de réserver au minimum 55 Go d'espace disque dur.



Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse,
Et oui, au début j'ai téléchargé la version 32 mais après j'ai changé de télécharger celle de 64bit. En fait, je veux installer Windows juste pour passer un logiciel chez ma faculté qui marche seulement sur Windows


----------



## Kella (26 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il ne s'est rien passé question partitions. Tu as passé la longue commande ?



Merciiiii bcp Macomaniac, vous êtes génial  Je pense c'est bon, je peux refaire avec Bootcamp.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2018)

Ton problème de partitionnement est résolu !


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2018)

Kella a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse,
> Et oui, au début j'ai téléchargé la version 32 mais après j'ai changé de télécharger celle de 64bit. En fait, je veux installer Windows juste pour passer un logiciel chez ma faculté qui marche seulement sur Windows


Il faut impérativement télécharger le fichier .iso en 64 bits sur le site officiel de chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et pas ailleurs. Pour le moment, la version d'octobre pose encore un problème avec iCloud, il faut donc télécharger la version d'avril 2018 qui est *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*.

Tu éjectes ces 2 fichiers .iso, mets les dans la Corbeille et vide là, ils sont inutiles...


----------



## SnerZii (26 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir,
Je me permets de répondre à ce sujet car j'ai un problème plutôt similaire me semble-t-il ... J'ai bien téléchargé la dernière version de Windows 10 x64bits sur le site officiel. J'ai alloué 80go à Windows lors du lancement de bootcamp, tout se passe bien mais j'ai pourtant un message d'erreur lors de la finalisation de l'installation : _"Echec de l'installation de bootcamp" 
_
Merci pour votre aide !

Voici mon 'diskutil list' :


```
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         419.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                81.0 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +419.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            327.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk2

aerotech-visions-macbook-pro:~ milicakovacevic$
```


----------



## SnerZii (26 Novembre 2018)

Je viens de remarquer le nom de fichier en "CCCOMA(...)" cependant je n'ai pas ce fichier sur mon Mac, je l'ai donc éjecté via l'utilitaire de disque, lancé un CCleaner et voici mon 'diskutil list' après le redémarrage du Mac :


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            327.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

aerotech-visions-macbook-pro:~ milicakovacevic$
```


----------



## SnerZii (26 Novembre 2018)

Après un 3 ème essai, même message d'erreur, voici mon diskutil list : 


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         421.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                71.0 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +421.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            327.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk2

aerotech-visions-macbook-pro:~ milicakovacevic$
```


----------

